# Native Mammals



## Herpo (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm really curious. In a few peoples signatures I've read they keep plains rats or hopping mice. They seem like really cool creature to keep, but I'm not sure on care and where you'd get them. Can anyone shed some light on this? Thanks.

BTW I'm not looking to keep them yet, but would be nice to have some info.kl


----------



## Repthills (Dec 21, 2015)

Herpo said:


> Hi all,
> I'm really curious. In a few peoples signatures I've read they keep plains rats or hopping mice. They seem like really cool creature to keep, but I'm not sure on care and where you'd get them. Can anyone shed some light on this? Thanks.
> 
> BTW I'm not looking to keep them yet, but would be nice to have some info.kl




Check out Camo's in Pendleton Hills he sells them from time to time. From what I can tell they are nothing like pet mice re diet etc. he claims they make great pets. Best bet talk to him.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi Herpo, 
I've been keeping a pair of Mitchell's Hopping Mice for 3 years now they are an easy animal to keep. They're easier to find now that they have been taken off the licence. Diet: I feed them Frozen Vegies with Bird Seed, with grass seeds and crickets/mealworms as extra treats. Feed them every night but if u bulk up they're food you can leave them for 2-3 days I take mine on holiday because i have a spare enclosure at my beach house.
Heating: For Mitchell's not really u can but mine are fine without if you're looking to keep Spinifex Hopping Mice I'd recommend it because they come from a desert environment.
Enclosure: A good size glass tank not a melamine or wooden as they can chew through it. Minimum is 80cm Long x 40cm Wide for a pair you must keep them in at least a pair because they're quite social. Make sure they're logs, rocks for them to climb and explore I also use a mouse wheel and they love it.
Substrate: I use white wash sand, Kritters Crumble but you can also use Red Desert Sand
Smell: Hopping Mice don't smell unless u don clean their enclosure for 4 weeks or so then they begin to smell.
Breeding: They don't breed like normal mice they usually have 3-5 babies.
Hope this covers everything. ������


----------



## jack (Dec 22, 2015)

I have a colony of hopping mice in an 8ft tank on the back deck. Great to watch on a summers evening. Substrate of wood shavings about 30cm deep, which is rearranged by the mice every night. With this volume of substrate it only needs a fortnightly to monthly clean out. Lots of narrow pic pipe and branches for them to play on. They eat vege scraps and bird seed, some individuals will eat insects.


----------



## Ryan-James (Dec 24, 2015)

Any chance of pics? I would love to see some of your hopping mice and the set ups needed to house them.
Cheers


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi these are mine soz about the wonky one


----------



## Ryan-James (Dec 24, 2015)

Awesome, they are pretty cool.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jan 12, 2016)

Wish we could keep sugar gliders here in NSW. From what I've heard they are super little pets. Also squirrel gliders (_Petaurus norfolkensis_), yellow-bellied gliders (_P. australis_), ring-tailed possums (_Pseudocheirus peregrinus_) and western quoll (_Dasyurus geoffroii_) and perhaps a smaller wallaby would all make very nice pets.


----------



## alexbee (Jan 15, 2016)

Great snake food


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 16, 2016)

Your snakes would make great quoll food too


----------



## Planky (Jan 16, 2016)

Picked up this guy a few days ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

